# Charging on the fly...



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Anyone thinking or doing so as to charge your e bikes battery while driving from ride to ride?

I'm stepping up to attach a power inverter to my car. This way I can drive from ride to ride, and be charged up. I do have a spare battery already. I guess I'm looking to have fun working on another project, so this will come in handy for other applications like camping.

After this I would add solar for other devices I carry. While camping I could charge them also. Has anyone thought of using a hub generator? Is there one made for (boost 110mm) front hub application?

https://www.westernbikeworks.com/pr...m=base&adl=1&gclid=CLigvbqBxNACFU5XDQodjDsOAA

I'm looking to be self sufficient with many options without gaining tons of weight for bike packing, and camping stage races/rides I plan to do.

Just sharing some thoughts and conversational items with ya.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have been needing to do this it just makes sense I travel a lot with me e bike I want to go ride a battery out , then be able to charge my battery as I drive to the next trail or go to lunch and have my bike charge at the same time . I talked to Chris at Hipower cycles about this you need a true sini wave inverter to do this a reg inverter will harm your charger. I plan to buy a popup camper out fit it with solar so I can camp right were I ride and do any charging I need and make lunch too! . You may also want to buy another battery the prices are coming down my first battery was over $800 Luna now sells them under $400 , using two will make both of them last longer . When I travel I always look for a motel were I can back up to my room door I always carry a extension cord a long one, and a short one with mutable plug ins to use in the room . I could start a thread just for info on traveling with your e bike .


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

Mod sine wave inverter works fine for my Luna charger.400 watt piece of crap Harbor Freight one no less. I only use the 3 amp setting (52 vdc battery). I ran a new line to my battery to handle amp draw, which will be more then a standard power outlet plug can handle. Around 20, the usual ones are only good for 10 or so.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Does your Luna charger have the 3 way switch with the LED volts display??? I bought a battery and charger from them for about half of what Hipower wanted , I dropped the charger breaking the 3 way switch called Luna he sent me a new charger free of charge I offered to send the old one back he said just keep it . Good ppl


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

The Mod sine wave will damage your changer , as soon as you can upgrade to a true sins wave e mail Lunna about it


----------

